# Diet



## RUMBLYTUM (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi, I'm Sue, 41, from London, England. Just found your site and have found it really helpful. I am off work at the moment with yet another "dodgy tummy". Not sure if it is IBS but have bloating, G, D and griping pains so I am going to try cutting things out of my diet first. I could do with losing a few pounds anyway. I will be visiting the LEAP website to have a look at that too.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

The first thing to try cutting out is dairy products. That's a very common cause of digestive problems.Avoid it for 2 weeks and see what happens. You'll have to read ingredient labels if you eat processed food because it often includes dairy fractions like whey, casein, milk protein, cream solids, etc.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

For comprhensive understanding of the physiology of dietary therapy and symptoms in IBS and other conditions these books are recommended:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 FOOD ALLERGY AND INTOLERANCE, Professor Jonathan Brostoff, MD, Stephen Challacombe, MD (NEW 2002) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/070...product-details MNL


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

when u say dairy products do u mean yoghurt too, cause that is a dairy but is supposidly really good for ur bowel?Thanks


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Poo,


> quote:when u say dairy products do u mean yoghurt too, cause that is a dairy but is supposidly really good for ur bowel?


This is were food issues get sensitive. Frankly, diary and yogurt can be healthy, UNLESS you are dairy sensitive! And, to make things more complicated, depending on how milk is treated or whether you are sensitive to protein, fat or carb fractions of dairy, depends on what type of dairy you tolerate (or not).So, the advice to eliminate ALL dairy for 2 weeks makes sense, and that would include yogurt. However, if you see great results in how you feel after 2 weeks, then you might want to slowly add back various 'types' of dairy and see if/what you may tolerate again.For example, you may not tolerate fresh milk (liquid, Vit. D added milk) due to the fat, but do okay with skim milk. OR you may not tolerate fresh milk (whole, 2% OR skim) but tolerate lactose free milk or yogurt or canned milk just fine, as processing may alter the protein and/or sugars adequately. This site has a lot of links about the 'science' of milk, milk fractions, cheese, etc. It is not from a 'food sensitivity' point of view. But, from a 'milk promotion' point of view. But, the info may still be helpful. http://www.nationaldairycouncil.org/lvl04/...nowledge_04.htm


----------

